# SORTED! SXK Exocet in JHB



## TheV (19/10/17)

Who has stock of the SXK Exocet in JHB for collection today?

I have a friend in need that I would like to help out as soon as possible 

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75 (19/10/17)

Looks like kayalami corner branch...
http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/product/sxk-billet-box-exocet-style-rda/ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (19/10/17)

Mac75 said:


> Looks like kayalami corner branch...
> http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/product/sxk-billet-box-exocet-style-rda/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bud. Had a look there but seems like out of stock for JHB (PTA has stock).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75 (19/10/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks bud. Had a look there but seems like out of stock for JHB (PTA has stock).



Oh yah. I misread. Lol. My bad  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (19/10/17)

Mac75 said:


> Oh yah. I misread. Lol. My bad
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries. Thanks for the suggestion anyway, I appreciate the participation

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (21/10/17)

My friend found an Exocet. Thanks for the assist!


----------

